# no Merckx forum?? Seriously???... (nm)



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

No message


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*It's enough to make a grown man toss his frites! (nm)*

Uuuuggghhhhh


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*we could call it....*

god and his creations. I miss Domo Farm Frites! (it's humor, no offense to the religious)


----------

